# Cardiff incident: Arrest after collisions in Ely and Leckwith



## Ranbay (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20009426



Eleven people have been injured in a series of hit-and-runs in Cardiff which led to a van driver being arrested.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2012)

That's pretty fucked up   Drunk driver maybe?  Really, really, really drunk.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 19, 2012)

He must be on a mission to get from Ely to Penarth road without getting stopped.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2012)

Radio 4 just said figure of 11 likely to rise...doesn't sound like drunk..."pedestrians deliberately targeted"


----------



## weepiper (Oct 19, 2012)

Fuck, that's horrible.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 19, 2012)

thats fucking crazy and terrifying


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2012)

possibly 4 dead


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2012)

the reports are horrifying


> After hitting the person over the head with the steering wheel lock, he drove off hitting two women and dragged them round. He drove off through a red light.
> by _*Paul Rowland*_ 5:58 PM


 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...un-reports-in-west-of-cardiff-91466-32066494/


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just listening to some witnesses on 5 Live.  It's really really horrible


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2012)

Jesus. How truly awful


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 19, 2012)

Jesus


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

What a fucking wanker. Scum.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 19, 2012)

Tbf whoever it is is obviously not in their right mind


----------



## bendeus (Oct 19, 2012)

Drove past the aftermath of this, probably only an hour after it happened, on Cowbridge Road West and then Grand Avenue. Emergency Services everywhere, police tape, crime markers, the whole bloody lot. Awful. I used to work right by the G A location. RIP to those who didn't make it


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2012)

grim 
from police press conference



> *Ciaran Jones* ‏@*ciaranjones1*
> Unfotunately and tragically outside fire station in Cowbridge Road West a 32-year-old woman has died - Supt Julian Williams


 


> *Ciaran Jones* ‏@*ciaranjones1*
> 11 others injured - 4 adults and 7 children. At University Hospital of Wales


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 19, 2012)

mate of mine almost got smashed into, had her two kids in the car.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2012)

Gideon will be smiling / sneering, the cunt


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Gideon will be smiling / sneering, the cunt


Who is Gideon?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Gideon will be smiling / sneering, the cunt


poor taste mate


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> poor taste mate


Not really, you can be sure the cunt is glad his train adventure will (rightly) be overshadowed in the news by this.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Who is Gideon?


 
Osborne. Anyway, this is OT. Apologies, sorry


----------



## bendeus (Oct 19, 2012)

....feeling really sad and flat as I always do after these incidents. Worse because it was a place I know well and because I saw the crime scenes close up. Why. The. Fuck?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 19, 2012)

NHS Blood Donation for Cardiff:
There has been a major incident in Cardiff which has resulted in a request for extra O- blood to be provided to help the local trauma unit. If you are O- and able to walk in into one our sessions this weekend please do so. To find the nearest session go onto blood.co.uk and put your postcode into the session searcher or give us a ring on 0300 123 23 23


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2012)

from Walesonline
RIP Karina Menzies 







> The woman killed in the hit and runs has been identified in the area as Karina Menzies, 32, a mum of three
> by _*Paul Rowland*_ 9:26 PM


"live feed" when scrolling down this link
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...un-reports-in-west-of-cardiff-91466-32066494/


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 19, 2012)

This is horrible, I've posted the blood appeal on my fb but I don't know many in Wales and they most likely already know.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2012)

and mirror front page via Hendo
*Neil Henderson* ‏@*hendopolis*
Mirror: White Van Maniac #*tomorrowspaperstoday*pic.twitter.com/3JFWfEcH


----------



## Iguana (Oct 19, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> NHS Blood Donation for Cardiff:
> There has been a major incident in Cardiff which has resulted in a request for extra O- blood to be provided to help the local trauma unit. If you are O- and able to walk in into one our sessions this weekend please do so. To find the nearest session go onto blood.co.uk and put your postcode into the session searcher or give us a ring on 0300 123 23 23


 
I think it's worth passing this message out as far as possible. O- is the universal donor and can go to all blood types, however if they are requesting it specifically it is likely that they need it for an O- victim and O- people can only receive O- blood, while only 7% of the population have that blood type. May be worth posting in the Bristol SW England forum too, if it hasn't been already?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2012)

Worth getting all the local radio stations, pirate and legit to get that call out for blood.


----------



## s14n (Oct 20, 2012)

I didn't know about this until coming into here, my heart goes out to everyone hurt by this c***


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Poot (Oct 20, 2012)

Thoughts are with the people of Cardiff. What a horrible, scary thing to happen. A stark reminder if one were needed about the damage that can be caused by a single vehicle in the wrong hands.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2012)

not funny at all GS please remove
e2a reported just so you know


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2012)

According to the police the suspect left the van and physically assaulted people between the crashes and also carried a weapon


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 20, 2012)

My sister knew Karina. Really tragic. 3 kids who will grow up without a Mum. 

This is only a rumour (although from a decent source), the guy who did it had just been dumped, and went storming out of the house saying "he was going to kill someone".


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 20, 2012)

ddraig said:


> not funny at all GS please remove
> e2a reported just so you know


 
Fair. It's gone.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah heard that one and many others, my cousins knew her really well and used to go clubbing with her etc.

I'm not going to read into anything until it's all reported properly tho far too much shite out there right now.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 20, 2012)

deleted speculation


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 20, 2012)

sounds like he kicked off for whatever reason domestic etc, then went down to ASDA looking for his ex and new bloke, as i twas about 3:30 lots of kids about, don't think it was planned, well i would hope not anyway.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2012)

whatever happened the guy is a complete fucking prick. hope he rots.


----------



## bignose1 (Oct 21, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> sounds like he kicked off for whatever reason domestic etc, then went down to ASDA looking for his ex and new bloke, as i twas about 3:30 lots of kids about, don't think it was planned, well i would hope not anyway.


Like the twats that kill their kids cos there fucking egos cant take a kb


----------



## 1927 (Oct 21, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Like the twats that kill their kids cos there fucking egos cant take a kb


 
I think that is an unecessary over simplification of a very complex subject.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 22, 2012)

1927 said:


> I think that is an unecessary over simplification of a very complex subject.


 
Its quite simple isn't it, relationships end and some men seek to punish the partner by killing the kids.  Sometimes women do it, but pretty rarely compared..


----------



## shygirl (Oct 22, 2012)

Horrendous incident, my heart goes out to the murdered woman's family and friends.  And all the other victims and bystanders.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 22, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Its quite simple isn't it, relationships end and some men seek to punish the partner by killing the kids. Sometimes women do it, but pretty rarely compared..


 
That is a complete myth which has been repeated several times during the past month or so. the figures for child murder by parents are almost  equal between mothers and fathers!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2012)

when saying 'the figures' it is handy to provide them or a link
or maybe leave it off this thread??


----------



## 1927 (Oct 22, 2012)

ddraig said:


> when saying 'the figures' it is handy to provide them or a link
> or maybe leave it off this thread??


 
done.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/child-murder-is-not-just-a-father-thing.301000/


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2012)

fair play.

Matthew Tvrdon up for 19 charges including one for murder and 13 attempted murder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20025413


----------



## bignose1 (Oct 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> I think that is an unecessary over simplification of a very complex subject.


Probably but I dont think its too complex either...(plus I never said it was men)...imo its about relationship issues and ownership...no expert but I get that impression..


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Probably but I dont think its too complex either...(plus I never said it was men)...imo its about relationship issues and ownership...no expert but I get that impression..


 
Excatly an over simplistic impression. QED.


----------



## justanotherpleb (Oct 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Gideon will be smiling / sneering, the cunt


twentythreedom - A poem from the "Dragon's Den" which *you* inspired me to compose.  You appear to know what the crach is!!

Naughty Georgie, powder & pi
Bought a ticket, but told a lie
A pup is let off his leash to play
And Georgie's problem fades away!

(Or does it?)


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 24, 2012)

Good work. More poetry inspired by me, please!


----------



## justanotherpleb (Oct 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Good work. More poetry inspired by me, please!


twentythreedom

I'd love to enthrall you with poems and tales
Of things that go on in this land known as "Wales"!!
But the dragon is dangerous, you know, he breathes fire
I'm just 46, that's no age to expire!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2012)

croeso but can you fuck off this thread please?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

justanotherpleb said:


> twentythreedom - A poem from the "Dragon's Den" which *you* inspired me to compose. You appear to know what the crach is!!
> 
> Naughty Georgie, powder & pi
> Bought a ticket, but told a lie
> ...





justanotherpleb said:


> twentythreedom
> 
> I'd love to enthrall you with poems and tales
> Of things that go on in this land known as "Wales"!!
> ...


wtf? Is this an appropriate thread? Is it buggery.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

justanotherpleb said:


> twentythreedom - A poem from the "Dragon's Den" which *you* inspired me to compose. You appear to know what the crach is!!
> 
> Naughty Georgie, powder & pi
> Bought a ticket, but told a lie
> ...


Look at the thread title and have some fucking respect.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Good work. More poetry inspired by me, please!


Not in this thread, thanks. Please take it to PM where you can both thrill to it privately.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 24, 2012)

Pleb, I am flattered, truly, but this thread is not the place, as the mods have said. There is a poetry thread somewhere here, post your words of wit and wonder there....


----------



## justanotherpleb (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Not in this thread, thanks. Please take it to PM where you can both thrill to it privately.


Editor
As someone who comes from Ely and has strong connections to some victims and some distraught eye-witnesses to last week's atrocity, then I would be the last person on this forum to cause any offence. I have exhaustively searched the net since Friday, trying to find information and accidentally stumbled across this site. I was intrigued by a comment that one of your members made and joined today in order to communicate with him/her.
*The only offence caused was by Ddraig's response to my posts which he very much misunderstands.*
Your "eastside" I see Ddraig.  I'm westside and feeling this shit bad.
2 children's lives were threatened last Friday because of some fool's misunderstanding and malicious accusations after what happened. 
I repeat "I would be the last person on this forum to cause any offence". 
I now understand that I should have made my posts directly to their recipient and not on this thread.
I will not be making any more misunderstood posts on this thread.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 24, 2012)

Fair play man


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2012)

ok and fair play, apols for swearing
hope information you are looking for is found and help for all affected is in place and continues


----------



## justanotherpleb (Oct 24, 2012)

ddraig said:


> ok and fair play, apols for swearing
> hope information you are looking for is found and help for all affected is in place and continues


Thanks Ddraig, apols accepted.  After all, who needs more bad vibes at this terrible time.
I likewise apologise for not taking my cryptic affairs off thread.
It was a tired, naive, "newbie" mistake.


----------



## bignose1 (Oct 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Excatly an over simplistic impression. QED.


....with fucked up ego's..!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> ....with fucked up ego's..!


 
What does that mean?


----------



## bignose1 (Oct 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> What does that mean?


You serious...!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> You serious...!


 
Like i have said previously the subject is being oversimplified. if u want to continue the debate can i suggest you take it to the other thread that i posted.


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2013)

driver admits hit and runs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22661553


> Matthew Tvrdon, 31, admitted manslaughter on grounds of diminished responsibility at Cardiff Crown Court. He also admitted seven attempted murder charges and one of dangerous driving.
> The victims' families have seven days to decide whether to accept the pleas.


----------



## fen_boy (May 24, 2013)

Is that usual? The families decide whether to accept the pleas?


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2013)

does sound weird, never come across it before


----------



## bendeus (May 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> driver admits hit and runs
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22661553


 

Sounds positively Saudi


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (May 28, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Sounds positively Saudi


 
what does that mean?


----------



## bendeus (May 28, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> what does that mean?


 

A bit facetious, admittedly, but based on the fact that the family is being given a role in determining the sentencing decision. I seem to recall that in good old S.A. the family's decision has an enormous amount of bearing on the fate of a convicted criminal if the crime is against the person.


----------



## aylee (May 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> driver admits hit and runs
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22661553


 
The article has now been amended to say ....



> Prosecutors will consult the victims' families over the next seven days.


 
.... which is an accurate statement of what is supposed to happen.  The CPS is supposed to consult and give weight to the views of the families but it is ultimately their decision as to whether accepting a plea is in the public interest.  Which is as it should be.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 3, 2013)

BBC saying that he will not be done for murder, but manslaughter on grounds of diminished responsibility.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2013)

video of the end of the police pursuit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22779381


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2013)

this is him 





detained indefinitely
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22789299


----------



## aylee (Jun 9, 2013)

>>>>Tvrdon, who has paranoid schizophrenia, admitted manslaughter on the grounds of diminished responsibility.

Possibly  is more appropriate than ?


----------

